# Pássaro Caçador



## HotSpot (25 Mar 2011 às 23:59)

Chamaram-me a atenção para esta foto da minha Webcam que me passou despercebida.

Venham esses palpites, o que tem o pássaro no bico?


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2011 às 00:01)

Que estranho  Parece ser um morcego ou assim?


----------



## HotSpot (26 Mar 2011 às 00:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> Que estranho  Parece ser um morcego ou assim?



Por acaso tenho todas as noites um morcego caçador às voltas do candeeiro da rua. Mas às 3 da tarde não me parece.

In private, já me disseram que podia ser uma cobra, mas eu acredito mais noutra versão, Andorinha com material para fazer o ninho...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2011 às 00:16)

Parece muito pequeno para ser uma cobra, talvez material para os ninhos ou palhas sim.


----------



## Vince (26 Mar 2011 às 00:38)

Parece-me apenas um insecto ou qualquer tralha no vidro que protege a webcam ou próximo deste. Digo isto porque a webcam apresenta uma imagem em geral desfocada (paisagem e nuvens), e para uma ave em movimento aquele pormenor parecem-me demasiado nítido em relação ao resto. Não há mais imagens ?


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2011 às 00:58)

Por acaso tenho andado a reparar que por vezes há uma mosca à volta da webcam muitas vezes...


----------



## Dan (26 Mar 2011 às 08:59)

Estive a observar a foto e não consegui ver nada no bico 

Quanto à espécie do pássaro, parece-me que é uma andorinha-das-chaminés pela barra branca que a ave apresenta na cauda.






http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andorinha-das-chaminés


----------



## actioman (26 Mar 2011 às 09:34)

Por acaso é interessante sim senhor. 

- A andorinha parece-me descartada, uma vez que têm partes brancas e esta é toda de cor negra, só se fosse um adorinhão, essa sim toda castanha escura.

- O facto de, como referia o Vince, a paisagem estar desfocada e a ave não, tem a ver com a distancia. Esta suposta ave, estava mais perto da objectiva.

- Quando ampliada, perde alguma qualidade mas deixa-nos perceber que realmente é uma ave e não outra coisa qualquer. 

- As minhas duvidas prendem-se é com o que ela transporta. Para ser uma cobra vai muito "esticada", se bem que poderia ainda ir viva e como tal estar a contorcer-se. Uma simples palha também não me parece, pois tem uma silhueta demasiado pronunciada, quando muito um pequeno ramo ou galho.








Edito, porque enquanto escrevia a minha "dissertação sobre a misteriosa ave" o Dan colocou o post dele. E realmente pela minha ignorância no comportamento das aves, estava a deduzir que o que ela transportava era nas patas (possivelmente é mais natural ser no bico)...

A imagem que sugeres parece pois ser correcta. A ser assim atrás não transporta nada, mas é sim o efeito branco da cauda!


----------



## HotSpot (26 Mar 2011 às 11:26)

Olhando para o foto do Dan e para este zoom da foto da webcam, fica resolvido o mistério. Se já parecia uma andorinha, agora não existe dúvida nenhuma, é mesmo o efeito do branco na cauda...

@Vince: Obrigado pelo elogio à webcam, com amigos assim....

@SpiderVV: Andam sempre umas moscas chatas à volta da webcam mas neste caso não é definitivamente a mosca fotogénica.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Mar 2011 às 12:48)

Só por curiosidade, uma imagem apanhada à pouco...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2011 às 13:48)

HotSpot disse:


> @SpiderVV: Andam sempre umas moscas chatas à volta da webcam mas neste caso não é definitivamente a mosca fotogénica.


Ainda hoje me entrou uma mosca para o quarto e andava só à volta da webcam. Elas gostam de webcams 

Essa imagem até parece editada...


----------



## MSantos (26 Mar 2011 às 23:27)

HotSpot disse:


> Só por curiosidade, uma imagem apanhada à pouco...



Esta segunda ave é um pardal


----------



## HotSpot (27 Mar 2011 às 00:02)

MSantos disse:


> Esta segunda ave é um pardal



Yep. Acho que ninguém ficou com dúvidas. Foi muito fotogénico. 

Já agora deixo mais uma foto de um "bando".


----------



## Geiras (27 Mar 2011 às 00:35)

Muda o titulo para *Meteo/Ave*Moita.com


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Mai 2011 às 18:24)

Ontem:


----------



## belem (26 Mai 2011 às 22:53)

Em vôo picado!


----------

